

Kim Dotcom Awarded Millions for Legal Bills and Living Expenses - DiabloD3
http://torrentfreak.com/kim-dotcom-awarded-millions-plus-128k-per-month-expenses-150502s/

======
grecy
"Awarded" = He's allowed to spend (some) of his own money.

